# What kinds of things can cause pain in your labia area, sorry TMI



## joy2bmom (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm not speaking of the kind of pain thats burning or itching, i'm talking about pain that feels sorta like an ache. Its been hurting 2 days now and i'm starting to get very nervous, i got a pap test done about 2 weeks ago and i'm waiting for the results which makes having this pain that much worse cuz i think maybe i do have cervical cancer. I'm not having any bleeding or discharge, no other symptoms cept the pain. Is there anything else that can cause this kind of pain? TIA


----------



## joy2bmom (Aug 3, 2006)

bump


----------



## Breathless Wonder (Jan 25, 2004)

Labial varicosities?


----------



## lastrid (Jan 20, 2007)

I've read that a yeast infection can cause pain that you wouldn't normally associate with a yeast infection, but I can't remember where now...


----------



## momtoalexsarah (May 21, 2005)

Labial varicosities?

That would be my guess - I had these horrible when I was pregance with my youngest. Are you pregnant, that could cause it as well


----------



## Flor (Nov 19, 2003)

The beginnings of a herpe outbreak.


----------



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

During the days of my periods I get a really achy feeling there. Almost feels like a bad bruise. Is it your AF time?


----------



## tootersmom (Apr 28, 2007)

I have never heard of cervical dysplasia/cancer causing labia pain. Usually, pain related to the cervix is felt in the abdominal area (higher rather than lower, in relation to the cervix). So, for what it's worth, I doubt the two are related. Hope you get some answers soon.


----------



## To-Fu (May 23, 2007)

Perhaps HSV?


----------



## joy2bmom (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks Y'all for the replies. I've googled So many things today trying to find out a clue of the problem. First, i don't think i'm pg but it is possible, af was on the 8th of this month so if i was pg it'd be really, really early. I do get this achy feeling when i have af but usually not before. Does anyone think hormones can cause this? I have pcos and i'm hoping its just another wonderful side effect of that. With all the googling that i've done today i've worked myself into a panic about it. Everywhere i google directs me to cervical cancer or vulvar cancer














've even went to a cancer message board but no one there really talked about the pain i'm having, most of them had a discharge or bleeding, then again some of them had No symptoms what so ever, scarey! I am now convinced i have cervical cancer in the advanced stage. Most women catch it early cuz they do pap tests yearly but its been over 3yrs for me. But then again i've read that some women had a "normal" pap test but ended up having cervical cancer







I'm almost 36 yrs old so now i'm at the age to be at higher risk for these things







Wow this is way too much for one brain to soak in at one time. I'm just rambling i know but this is what i do when i get scared and panic. Sorry. My dh thinks my symptoms are all in my head (can you think up this kind of symptom














Maybe,,,,,,


----------



## moonmama22 (Mar 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *babygrant* 
During the days of my periods I get a really achy feeling there. Almost feels like a bad bruise. Is it your AF time?

This happens to me also - it can be pretty painful and sore the first few days of my period.


----------



## Pogonia (Jan 29, 2007)

You might google symptoms for vulvodynia. Doctors could never diagnose the achiness, pain, burning and inflammation I experienced, but I stumbled upon the symptoms for this when researching side-effects of soy. I got rid of soy, and have been mainly NT for the last couple of years...no more swollen, inflamed labia.


----------



## gilamama (Aug 9, 2005)

try putting some yogurt on to see if that helps. it will balknce teh pH of the area and your body will be better able to handle itself, I think PCOS is the result of a congested liver. I recomend reading "The Body Ecology Diet."


----------



## CubanaYogini (Mar 31, 2007)

Is there a bump? I had a very painful cyst in my labia that had to be lanced and drained.


----------



## Datura (Mar 18, 2005)

I get labial pain when my back is really out, feels all swollen and throbby.


----------

